# Recurve question



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm also a long time finger/compound shooter that switched completely to a recurve over the last year.

Start out inexpensive (used is best) and low poundage. You then gauge your longer term needs/desires once you get your form up to speed.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree with jcs, it's probably best to start out either inexpensively or with used equipment to make sure you enjoy shoot recurve. There are generally good bows for sale on the FITA forum or e:bay. As with compounds, a $1,000 bow goes for a about half that a few years later. The PSE X-Factor is quite a bow and I certainly wouldn't call it mid-level. I have a few PSE and Sky bows and they all shoot far better than I can.


----------



## gsmitty (Jan 4, 2010)

A very nice bow within your price range is the Martin Hunter. I have heard nothing but good things about them. One thing to consider is the riser grip - low vs. medium vs. high wrist. Check out the photos/items on Ebay to get an idea of what you are looking for. Good luck!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a Long time compound shooter and recurve shooter.

The biggest difference with the recurve spot shooting is the clicker. You may have shot a clicker on your compound especially if you are shooting wheels. If you haven't then it is a whole new experience. It requires a rather substantial practice commitment to become proficient. For this reason I too would recommend the less expensive bow choices until you are convinced it's what you want to do. Also agree go with low poundage at first (Less than 30) and work your way into more weight and more expensive equipment.

I wish I had done that but I went right out and bought a Hoyt Helix and foam core limbs and spent a small sized fortune. I still shoot it but I find I enjoy the compound a whole lot more. I teach kids archery so I keep it around so the kids think I actually know what I'm doing. :wink:


----------



## ozarkshooter (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 

I am leaning towards the W&W Winstar II riser and the Winstorm limbs.


----------



## bitterman (Aug 24, 2008)

*recurve bow*

I currently shoot a Windstar riser 25" with Windstorm carbon limbs. I love the way the bow feels. The grip is nice and the bow is light weight. It is so nice to shoot. The windstorm carbon limbs are very smooth. What weight limbs are you looking to shoot? I have a set of 28# limbs that I would be willing to sell if you are interested. PM me for more details or with any questions.


----------



## dumon (Jan 17, 2010)

For a starter go cheap. Maybe Kap winstar II or Even Samick Polaris. 



Btw. How much is PSE X-Factor in USA ? Did you know, that USA women team use'd PSE X-Factor in olimpic games


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Hoyt makes a great affordable riser called the Excel.Ilf limbs are plentiful new and used and I would go through a few pairs before finding out whats best for me in the beginning.In fact I still do after many years :smile:.

r.mika


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am a barebow recurve shooter. I have several high end recurves but just picked up a KAP Winstar II cheap on another forum. It shot great right out of the box (I used a set of 36 lb Winstorm glass limbs with it). I was shooting as well as with my expensive bows. My wife has started with the same bow. You can get low price limbs from KAP to go along with it: either the lower end T-REX which my wife uses or the low/mid level Winstorm glass or carbon. All are good values. It is a 25" riser which is good for target shooting. KAP is part of Win Win.

Other good low cost ILF risers are the Samick Agulla (25"), Samick Miser (23"), and Hoyt Excel (23 and 21"). The Miser and Excel are for shorter draw length. Samick also makes low cost limbs that are well regarded.

The next level down is the KAP T-REX riser. It is very popular but tops out at 34 lbs.

Sebastien Flute is makes a bow similar to the T-REX but you have to go to someplace like Alternative in the UK to get one. Their bows are made by Win Win. You can find good deals on their risers and limbs and quality is suppose to be good.

If you think there is a chance you will stay with it, get an ILF compatible bow. That way you can change the limbs without buying a new bow. And the low poundage limbs can be used for form practice in the future. Nothing goes to waste.


----------

